# Hi, found a Huffman Airflyte and looking for help to identify



## dhoeffn (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi, I do not know much about antique bikes, but I came across a bike with a storage locker I bought. I did a little research and I think it is a post 1941 Huffman Airflyte Streamline. From what I can tell everything is original on the bike including the paint due to much of the other items that I got with this are from the same era (personal stuff, mail etc.) and in good condition.

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE! Nice bike.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks. Yeah, I was pretty impressed with the condition for its age (assuming it is all original, which from the looks of the other contents I am nearly positive it is). The handles are labeled Schwinn if that means anything.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 16, 2015)

The handlebars and grips have been replaced with 60's-70's Schwinn cruiser bars, the basket is not original, and the pedals are 1970s replacements. Kind of cool to know that was still on the road regularly at 40 years old!


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks. What about the rest? From what I researched, pre 41 they had welded kick stands, and since I can not find any broken welds, am I safe to assume this is a post 41 Airflyte?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2015)

dhoeffn said:


> Thanks. What about the rest? From what I researched, pre 41 they had welded kick stands, and since I can not find any broken welds, am I safe to assume this is a post 41 Airflyte?




I'm pretty sure the Post War Schwinns were the only bikes that had a welded on kickstand.


----------



## mrg (Dec 16, 2015)

Scott hasn't weighed in yet, maybe he is meaning the rear stand feet, i think the tank with the support brackets are pre-40


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice bike. And welcome to the CABE. 

I think 1940 was the only year that Huffman's had the welded on kickstand prewar.

Looks complete except for the aforementioned items, maybe missing a light on the front fender. It'll clean up really well.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 16, 2015)

mrg said:


> Scott hasn't weighed in yet, maybe he is meaning the rear stand feet, i think the tank with the support brackets are pre-40




What I can't match is the chain guard (not sure the actual term, but the piece sitting over the top chain). I can't find one that matches its shape, and I am not sure if how much customization there was on these bikes.

My main goal honestly is to price this as my plans on it are to sell it.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it is a 1939.  The 40 tank have little nubs that hold it to the frame.  I had one like it and just sold it for $1000
  Yours may be nicer than mine.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I think it is a 1939.  The 40 tank have little nubs that hold it to the frame.  I had one like it and just sold it for $1000
> Yours may be nicer than mine.




What about a 1937? I found a post on here actually that someone shows a catalog scan of a 1937, and aside from the chain cover, it looks pretty identical.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

here is the old thread I found this on

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34559-Found-two-huffmans-in-a-attic-today


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 17, 2015)

dhoeffn said:


> What about a 1937? I found a post on here actually that someone shows a catalog scan of a 1937, and aside from the chain cover, it looks pretty identical.
> 
> View attachment 258991





*Please note the extended-height of the seat-mast above
the junction of the seatstay and toptube join.  This is a hall-
mark of Huffman, 1937 design.*


Also ... that AITFLYTE badge is interesting .......


...........  patric


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2015)

it's a 38/39. it looks repainted to me. the guard along with other things mentioned is incorrect.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> it's a 38/39. it looks repainted to me. the guard along with other things mentioned is incorrect.




Whats the best way to tell if it is repainted? It was stored with boxes of personal effects from the 60's, and I am pretty certain that it was not used after the 80s, and more likely not used since the 70's.

I really do not think it was repainted, but you guys would know more than I. Just wondering what you are looking at to say it was repainted.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

Also, I have info on who most likely was the original purchaser of the bike. He lived in both NC and VA, and was born in the early 1900s and probably bought it in the area. This guy was detailed and kept everything (i.e. tax records from the 50s) and I probably could find the recent even lol. I think he was born around 1920. He died late 80s, which is why I say this hasnt been touched since then as it was stored along with all of his stuff at that time.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

dhoeffn said:


> Also, I have info on who most likely was the original purchaser of the bike. He lived in both NC and VA, and was born in the early 1900s and probably bought it in the area. This guy was detailed and kept everything (i.e. tax records from the 50s) and I probably could find the recent even lol. I think he was born around 1920. He died late 80s, which is why I say this hasnt been touched since then as it was stored along with all of his stuff at that time.




meant to say could probably find the "receipt" not recent.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2015)

it might sound like cheating, but since that's not a Huffman chain guard, that fact that it matches is a bit of a give away. I'm going to be if you pull the crank our the paint inside the bottom bracket will be the maroon on that rack.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm going to say this is your model. this is from the 1939 catalog.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 17, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm going to be(t) if you pull the crank our the paint inside the bottom bracket will be the maroon on that rack.




I'll take that bet! You already owe me one Mexican Coke, might as well make it two!


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> it might sound like cheating, but since that's not a Huffman chain guard, that fact that it matches is a bit of a give away. I'm going to be if you pull the crank our the paint inside the bottom bracket will be the maroon on that rack.




Ok, I took more pictures to see. Also got the s/n in one of the pictures (bottom).


----------



## mrg (Dec 17, 2015)

Check the inside of the tank, a lot of times they dont bother to paint it, easy to ck.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2015)

That's gotta be OG. Maybe the guard was swapped in later & matched? Or maybe it was on from the get-go. It's been proven time & time again that catalogs & ads are not the end-all be-all representation of how ALL bikes were built/equipped.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> it might sound like cheating, but since that's not a Huffman chain guard, that fact that it matches is a bit of a give away. I'm going to be if you pull the crank our the paint inside the bottom bracket will be the maroon on that rack.




I cant find any chain guards that look like that. My assumption was the chain guard was replaced, and the chain guard painted to match the bike, while the bikes paint stayed original. I am not really professional at this, but from staring at the bike, it just doesn't give me the impression that it was repainted. The chain guard I am not sure on, probably repainted to match the bike.

Is there any picture I could take to help figure out the paint?

Thanks again for all of your help. I know nothing about bikes and would be lost with out the help. This is pretty fun though learning these bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm betting the guard is orig. 
Pics of the rack?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2015)

I can't tell if the whole frame was repainted but it sure looks like the seat tube has been redone with all that gray primer showing.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I'm betting the guard is orig.
> Pics of the rack?




Is the rack the maroon piece sitting in the basket on the last picture of the first post? I can also do other pictures as the bike is nearby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2015)

Look at the "crazing" here. You don't see that in a repaint, no matter how old it is.




And the undefined,soft stripes. Not crisp like you see on just about every "restored" bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm thinking that guard is indeed original. Same soft edged white accent on guard. Not perfectly centered in the recess either. Most bikes are a little sloppy. No one was anal about how exact the lines were painted.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Look at the "crazing" here. You don't see that in a repaint, no matter how old it is.
> 
> And the undefined,soft stripes. Not crisp like you see on just about every "restored" bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm thinking that guard is indeed original. Same soft edged white accent on guard. Not perfectly centered in the recess either. Most bikes are a little sloppy. No one was anal about how exact the lines were painted.




The last owner of the bike  (deceased in late 80's) does not give me the impression of someone who would of bought the bike to restore it. From everything I see that came with this bike of his, he just kept everything he ever owned and took care of it. He had boxes with his bills/bank statements/tax forms etc. dating back to the 1950s. Kept every magazine/book he bought boxed up, radios, trinkets, etc.

The stored lot I purchased is really like opening a time capsule of his life from records, to letters, trinkets, collections etc with dates going from 1950s to late 80s. That is why I feel certain this is original, but I am not a bike expert so I can't really say for sure. Just gut feeling.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

That gray matter on the post connected to the seat is on top of the paint. Its not paint coming off to reveal primer. I cleaned some of it off with a cloth and water. In fact I made the mistake of using something to try to scrape a little off and while it came off, I chipped of a tiny bit of the maroon paint to reveal the non-primed metal. Very tiny chip that can be seen in the center here


----------



## JKT (Dec 17, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> it's a 38/39. it looks repainted to me. the guard along with other things mentioned is incorrect.




Hi, I have a original advertisement from August 1939 of the Huffman model no. 50 which is exactly like this bike, handlebars, chain guard , paint scheme, seat,... different grips and pedals only... the lights were dual and on the handlebars... I think this bike is original except for those parts and the basket....


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

JKT said:


> Hi, I have a original advertisement from August 1939 of the Huffman model no. 50 which is exactly like this bike, handlebars, chain guard , paint scheme, seat,... different grips and pedals only... the lights were dual and on the handlebars... I think this bike is original except for those parts and the basket....




Would the serial number indicate which exact year it is?


----------



## JKT (Dec 17, 2015)

JKT said:


> Hi, I have a original advertisement from August 1939 of the Huffman model no. 50 which is exactly like this bike, handlebars, chain guard , paint scheme, seat,... different grips and pedals only... the lights were dual and on the handlebars... I think this bike is original except for those parts and the basket....




what say yea now ??


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow, thanks!

That is the bike.

So this means this bike is pretty much original outside of the basket, grips, and pedals. Paint I would say original as well.

Any idea on what the value would be assuming pain original?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2015)

JKT said:


> what say yea now ??
> 
> View attachment 259174




 Now, see!
 This is where The Cabe excels.
 Nice lively debate, and walla!
 Nice going, JKT. You've educated us all.
 Maybe dhoeffn will spring for a round of Mexican Cokes after he sells the bike.


----------



## JKT (Dec 17, 2015)

dhoeffn said:


> Wow, thanks!
> 
> That is the bike.
> 
> ...




Yes that IS the bike !! And I believe its the original paint also.... I can't give you a value but I would go with what Robertriley  told you... as his just recently sold and he said its wasn't quite as nice......


----------



## JKT (Dec 17, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Now, see!
> This is where The Cabe excels.
> Nice lively debate, and walla!
> Nice going, JKT. You've educated us all.
> Maybe dhoeffn will spring for a round of Mexican Cokes after he sells the bike.




thank you.. I'm glad I could help !! I just happen to own one of these but badged a Davis Flyer... although mine has been repainted with a brush and I haven't had time to remove it... but I have this original ad.. the ad I posted is a reprint off eBay...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Now, see!
> This is where The Cabe excels.
> Nice lively debate, and walla!
> Nice going, JKT. You've educated us all.
> Maybe dhoeffn will spring for a round of Mexican Cokes after he sells the bike.




Ha! I believe that makes us even Scott!


----------



## John (Dec 18, 2015)

Is that 12-9 on the fork made in December 1939 maybe sold in 1940


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2015)

John said:


> Is that 12-9 on the fork made in December 1939 maybe sold in 1940


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 18, 2015)

dhoeffn said:


> Wow, thanks!
> 
> That is the bike.
> 
> ...





Not to be picky but as was mentioned earlier the stem and probably the bars came off a Schwinn as well. I would think the realistic value ceiling for this bike is about $1200 and more than half of that value is in the tank. If it were tankless you'd be lucky to get $400. Its a nice survivor but most collectors with cash to spend will hold out for a more decked out  model.  A similar bike with a springer and crowsbeak  guard will generate WAY more enthusiasm.  I'm not trying to put your bike down but you asked...


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> ...the stem and probably the bars came off a Schwinn as well....




Is that stem not a Wald #3?


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 18, 2015)

John said:


> View attachment 259247
> Is that 12-9 on the fork made in December 1939 maybe sold in 1940




The rear Morrow hub has an I-3 stamped on it, and I was told on the Rat Rod forums that means it is 3rd quarter of 1939, so that confirms what we learned here.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 18, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Not to be picky but as was mentioned earlier the stem and probably the bars came off a Schwinn as well. I would think the realistic value ceiling for this bike is about $1200 and more than half of that value is in the tank. If it were tankless you'd be lucky to get $400. Its a nice survivor but most collectors with cash to spend will hold out for a more decked out  model.  A similar bike with a springer and crowsbeak  guard will generate WAY more enthusiasm.  I'm not trying to put your bike down but you asked...




The bars match the catalog as far as I can tell. JKT (the guys who awesomely found the catalog print) posted on here that he was familiar with the model 50 and that the only parts that looked not OG was the grips (they are schwinn grips), the pedals, and the basket.

As far as putting the bike down, no worries, I want to know what it is realistically so I can value it. My excitement is less to do with if it is worth $1000 or $2000, but more that I just dig history and old things (a lot of why I like doing the bin buys), and the thought of this bike being almost identical to a bike a kid was getting on Christmas in 1939 is just way cool to me.

I am not a bike collector in particular, but I get why people dig them so much. They just look better than bikes today and have more eye appeal with their lines and curves.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2015)

the stem and bars look fine to me, the grips are certainly wrong.
if the fork is indeed 10 9 it would indicate a build date in very late 1939, making it likely a 1940.
the 39 catalog doesn't list a model 50, and the ad JKT posted is also late 39. it's probably someone's Christmas special.
I love to imagine some kid coming out Christmas morning to find this next to the tree.
you should put the rack back on it and take it out for a spin!
I vote for photos of it at the local park!

here's a photo of my 1939 Model 51X


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> you should put the rack back on it and take it out for a spin!
> I vote for photos of it at the local park!
> 
> here's a photo of my 1939 Model 51X





Is that what a Lancaster park looks like Scott?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Is that what a Lancaster park looks like Scott?




we can't all be blessed with such things as trees, and grass.


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2015)

and water!


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey all.

I just listed this bike on my store on eBay at $1299 OBO. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/131682946766?

Thanks again for all your help in identifying. Also, if anyone sees anything on my write up about it they have questions on, or if I made an error, let me know here on this thread, pm, or on eBay.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 22, 2015)

dhoeffn said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I just listed this bike on my store on eBay at $1299 OBO. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/131682946766?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help in identifying. Also, if anyone sees anything on my write up about it they have questions on, or if I made an error, let me know here on this thread, pm, or on eBay.




Did you offer it here on The CABE ?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Did you offer it here on The CABE ?




um, no, all he did was come here and pump us for information for his sale.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> um, no, all he did was come here and pump us for information for his sale.




Ahhh, it seems that would be a she, not a he.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Ahhh, it seems that would be a she, not a he.




"Please contact Betty"

Hey! She used my term "crazing" in her listing


So who's gonna step up & get it before it's blown apart??


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 22, 2015)

The seller in post #9 stated she was going to sell the bike before any real information was "pumped" and she also priced the bike on the top end of the estimates given here with obo...nothing crazy.
There is sanctuary now in the for sale section, but it is the seller's prerogative when, where, and how to sell her bike and I as I see it, well played.
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 22, 2015)

I ,just like most of us have come on this fantastic site and thanks to some very knowledgeable and kind members been able to find out more information about the bikes and parts we have for a long time now,and I want to take a moment to sincerely thank all of you..

Now..I have a question for everyone here.. Is it just me or have the past 2 years been pretty much a TON of basically " hey whadda I got and what is it worth!?" On the CABE ???
When I find something (not just bikes)that I'm not sure of I >>>ALWAYS<<< make an effort to at least TRY to find it online!
It's not like it was 20 years ago without the " world wide web'
I don't just mean type in bike into google and hit enter.. I mean get names,colors,size etc off items and look THAT up..
I guess this episode kinda prooves my point..they sure as heck knew how to list it on eBay..I mean,let me go type in "Huffman Airflyte" on Google and hit enter.. Am I going to come up empty handed?? No..not quite
This isn't JUST about this bike alone,I just was wondering if I was imagining things or if people just come here now WAY more than they used to basically "telling" us not asking us to identify their "treasure" ..
Sorry.. Rant over..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 22, 2015)

If you can't google something you are just plain lazy. There I said it.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Huffman Built*



dhoeffn said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I just listed this bike on my store on eBay at $1299 OBO. Here is the link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=131682946766
> 
> Thanks again for all your help in identifying. Also, if anyone sees anything on my write up about it they have questions on, or if I made an error, let me know here on this thread, pm, or on eBay.




So; the next owner will probably be a CABER.
Please revive this thread with pics...some before and after cleaning...some shots of it out being ridden and enjoyed.
What a great bike for someone. Get it!


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 24, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> um, no, all he did was come here and pump us for information for his sale.




Correct. My main goal as stated my 3rd post was to figure out what this bike was to sell it, and to also even hopefully find a buyer on here. Both were successful and the purchaser picked it up today and will post some picks of it.

and a he btw.

Thanks again all for the info and hopefully I can find another some day soon and post it.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 24, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> If you can't google something you are just plain lazy. There I said it.




I tried google for quite a while, but I could not find anything that matched it exactly.

And just think, if I didn't post it here, a CABER my not have ever seen it on eBay and been able to get dibs on it.


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 24, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Now..I have a question for everyone here.. Is it just me or have the past 2 years been pretty much a TON of basically " hey whadda I got and what is it worth!?"




So you mean the world wide web has these bikes finding the collectors instead of a land fill?

Sounds like one of those good problems.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 24, 2015)

Grabbed it this morning. Great bike! Have to clean up and get some correct pedals, grips and a drop stand and she will be good to go! I'll post some complete photos




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 24, 2015)

It looks shinier. Is that with the WD-40 bath you were talking about?

I have almost completed the boxes, with only 6 or 7 remaining. A cursory look and I do not see see the stand. I hate to say it it, but it is very possible that the stand was discarded by mistake if it wasn't body color painted. This bin was a total of 2-12' trailer + truck bed loads and its been a lot to manage.

I will keep an eye out still on the last remaining sorting.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 25, 2015)

dhoeffn said:


> It looks shinier. Is that with the WD-40 bath you were talking about?
> 
> I have almost completed the boxes, with only 6 or 7 remaining. A cursory look and I do not see see the stand. I hate to say it it, but it is very possible that the stand was discarded by mistake if it wasn't body color painted. This bin was a total of 2-12' trailer + truck bed loads and its been a lot to manage.
> 
> I will keep an eye out still on the last remaining sorting.



Cool thanks for checking. No I just wiped it down with some soap and water so far. I'm going to break it all down and give it a real scrub over the weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

